# Dados medios da velocidade do Vento em Braga



## ivomix (29 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite a todos.

Alguem me poderia indicar onde posso consultar gratuitamente os dados da velocidade média do Vento da cidade de Braga?


Obrigado


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2008 às 00:29)

Boas ivomix. Espero que isto te seja de ajuda, são para o período 1941-1970:


----------

